

Ask HN:  Rate my project: (moreofit.com) - sam_in_nyc

What do you think of this?
http://www.moreofit.com/<p>It's something I've been working on recently.  You give it a URL, and it gives you the most similar websites.  You can then filter the results based on tag, and sort between popularity and similarity.<p>I personally think it blows the competition out of the water... but I'm not so sure how big of a market there is for this type of thing.  Business model ideas, anybody?<p>Thanks for checking it out... and please, provide feedback.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.moreofit.com/>

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Thanks.

